# Band of Brothers



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It has become tradition in our house around Memorial Day to watch this HBO series. If you are unfamiliar, go to your local Walmart, Best Buy, or wherever you get your DVDs from and pick up a copy of this series. I promise you will not regret.

Without spoiling too much. I know the series only covers a small group but, it certainly exemplifies our countries greatest generation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1, I've watched it several times and will watch it several more.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great series!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

B of B is a great series. You should also try Pacific. It follows our marines through the Pacific Theater during WW2, also a great series, although, its a little graphic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That it is, received it as a gift 2 Christmas's ago.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

JT I have seen the Pacific. Excellent as well. I have and watch it too. It was also a Hanks and Spielberg collaboration.

You guys may want to fact check as some of the details maybe a little mixd up. If I remember correctly the two hollywood fellas mentioned came across the stories, for B of B and The Pacific, while researching for Saving Private Ryan which was based on the Sullivan brothers. All 5 brothers were killed in the war ending that families male heritage. What did the mother do? She signed up to make films for war bonds..... Amazing generation....... Spielberg and hanks knew the accounts would take more than a 2 hour movie to cover. They held onto the info until they could make the series.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes both series are quite graphic so you may wish to preview them before showing youngsters.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just speaking the language lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

WWII in HD is also very good. Wind Talkers is a good oldie as well.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love Band of Brothers and Pacific and Wind Talkers

and i agree,that was this nations greatest generation,well next to the one that founded this country of ours

Red Tails was quite good also


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Both in my collection..... I have been fascinated with the time period since I was a child.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

me too

must be from watching Rat Patrol and all the John Wayne WWII movies growing up

also had to watch Combat,my older brother liked it so i was stuck watching it

i have something in my collection that yuo guys would probably like

i have a WWII gov. issued U.S. Marines Kabar knife

not a copy but the real deal,has some wear and i know it has seen battle time


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SGB if you like red tails. There was a great documentary done by the history channel with interviews from some Tuskegee airmen. Also they did a show/doc called dog fights which covered the Tuskegee airmen also.

Dogfights had several good episodes on WWII fighters.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks itz, i will have to look for that one


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Check out this link. Amazing pictures from the war. http://m.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-after-the-war/100180/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I too have seen the above mentioned films, I also knew and worked with an original Navajo Code Talksr.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great link 22. Thank you.

Ed I bet he was an interesting fella. Did he talk about his experience?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

22magnum said:


> Check out this link. Amazing pictures from the war. http://m.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/10/world-war-ii-after-the-war/100180/


A great link! Thanks for putting it up !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, he would start to talk and always get choked up, then turn away. I just let it be. He is the one that taught me conventional roof framing and believe it or not was very very shakey walking 2x4 walls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting Ed. I think that is the case for many veterans. I am glad that later in life many of them told their stories. Not for my entertainment, rather for the educational value. Those who don't remember are doomed to repeat.

A little digging and I found that "Saving Private Ryan" may have been based on several different stories not just the Sullivan Brothers as I stated before. One of which may have been the Niliand Brothers (from Tonowanda which is just north or me).


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Sullivan Brothers were from Waterloo, Iowa and all served aboard the USS Juneau and all were killed during or shortly after the sinking of that ship. There have been two naval ships name after the Sullivans.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunk in Guadalcanal. They were steaming back to safer water after being damaged in battle when they were torpedoed by a Japanese sub.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yup..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do my reading. In college (the first time) I took a class on WWII history. It was one of few classes I went to.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also like a class like that. The kids today are not taught enough about this Country's history and why we got to where we are...................


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I would also like a class like that. The kids today are not taught enough about this Country's history and why we got to where we are...................

I agree, I have been fascinated by history since I can remember.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just wish kids today were taught the actual history not some sugar coated feel good liberal view of what they want our history to be. Our history is what it is and is what has made this Country the World power it has been in the past.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out The Great Raid, it took place in the Pacific also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not watched that. It is on my list now though.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Several years ago I met an older gentleman at a golf course that had on a sweat shirt that had several different airborne division logos on it. I asked him if he was a former paratrooper. He said that he was and that he made the jump into Normandy with the 82nd Airborne Div. I was immediately in awe of this living piece of American history. I told him that I to was a member of the 82nd and he perked right up and started to thank me for my service, as if I was the one that made that historic jump. I told him that I had done nothing and that it is was he and his brothers that had made the 82nd ABN Div. what it is today. I thanked him for what he had done for our country and he began to cry. I still get choked up when I remember that day. I just wish I could have talked to him longer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That would be an experiece I would always remember also.....

Didn't you know golf is for old people..... Just sayin.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's why I play! I sure feel old anymore. I ran a tiller in the garden yesterday and I can feel it today.lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL at least you are not feeling the golf the next day.....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Only the bad score.lol. That is a strange thing though. I can swing a golf club all day and hardly ever get sore. If I swing a bat at a softball I feel it the next day.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is strange.... Try bunting? lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

HowlinRed, I know exactly how you feel, a couple of years back I played a game of hardball with both of my sons (they were on a league and needed another player at practice) After the game everyone was setting around and drinking beer, I made the statement " I need a beer but I can hardly raise my arms" my youngest son said, "well dad you might not need a beer". My oldest son stood up and said, "No, he just needs a straw !!"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have to comment on any of your guys replies as I have felt many of the above mentioned aches and pains. HA !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

after two shoulder surgies,and having arthritis

i know better than to play ball these days

but i could still use a straw


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> HowlinRed, I know exactly how you feel, a couple of years back I played a game of hardball with both of my sons (they were on a league and needed another player at practice) After the game everyone was setting around and drinking beer, I made the statement " I need a beer but I can hardly raise my arms" my youngest son said, "well dad you might not need a beer". My oldest son stood up and said, "No, he just needs a straw !!"


LOL! It is very strange and it's not gonna get any better!


----------

